# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H3am and H1h is there anyone else ?

## sosoo

Hello everyone,

I wanted to know if there were other H3am or H1h people?
H3am is my mtdna my mother is from Kabylie (Algeria) and H1h is the mtdna of my maternal grandfather ( he is also from Kabylia). 

Do you have any information on these two mtdna, their origins or others?


Thank you in advance.

----------


## kingjohn

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know if there were other *H3am or H1h people*?
> H3am is my mtdna my mother is from Kabylie (Algeria) and H1h is the mtdna of my maternal grandfather ( he is also from Kabylia). 
> 
> Do you have any information on these two mtdna, their origins or others?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.




this is all i got  :Thinking: 

*h3am* look rare but there is *a spanish case* 
if i am reading it correctly ... 

http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm


ian logan took the spanish case in her site under h3am 

from this research :

https://www.nature.com/articles/jhg2016130#MOESM263

they anlaysed in the link above some _53 mtdna cases from galicia 


_

_about h1h_ 
there are cases of h1h1 *which is downstream of h1h* 
here :

http://www.ianlogan.co.uk/sequences_..._sequences.htm

----------


## sosoo

Thank you for you answer

----------


## kingjohn

> Thank you for you answer




you got some ancient here exciting  :Cool V:  :Smile: 
bronze age and chalcolithic sites in central and north east italy :

GCP003
Regina Margherita
3277 ± 29 BP; 1608–1504 cal BCE
0.138
XX
*H3am*
–
180,991




GLR004
Gattolino
not dated
0.122
XY
*H3am*
I2b-M26
157,772





source:
this paper 

https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...352?via%3Dihub

----------

